# alden indy fit



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

does anyone not 1/2 size down in the alden indy boot?
anyone not find that its as roomy as the barrie last and stay at their normal size?

or is the consensus that it must go down a half size?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> does anyone not 1/2 size down in the alden indy boot?
> anyone not find that its as roomy as the barrie last and stay at their normal size?
> 
> or is the consensus that it must go down a half size?


from my indy boot experience, i did not go down a half size


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

so, mac, your indy boots are a half size (meaning the number written on the shoe) larger than your barrie last shoes?

i consider you an expert so this is good information to have, if i understand you correctly.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a 9.0 unlined in suede (barrie), a 9.5 Aviator (from Orvis/Alden), and tried a size 9 and 9.5 in the new Indy Kudu. I found that my toes were a bit pinched in the 9 and a bit loose in the 9.5. For what it's worth, my arch length is a 9.5. If I were to try the Indy boots again, I'd go with my normal 9.5. I hope that helps.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have to go down a 1/2 size in the Barrie last.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I wear a 12 D and ordered down to the 11.5 Indy Chromexcels. I was glad I did because, while they fit, they are roomy and the 12 would be way too big. You could always order 2 pair and send back the one that doesn't fit. The Shoemart has free shipping on this pair if I recall correctly.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

At the recommendation of the dealer I purchased from--one experienced in the Indy boot--he recommended getting one's regular size, not sizing down. I followed his advice and have been quite happy with them. These are the old/regular Indy boots.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

AlanC,
That's insightful. Thank you. How would you say they stack up fit wise to pairs you have on the barrie last (in which I assume you did size down)?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

closerlook said:


> so, mac, your indy boots are a half size (meaning the number written on the shoe) larger than your barrie last shoes?
> 
> i consider you an expert so this is good information to have, if i understand you correctly.


i wear the same size on both the barrie last as i wear on the trubalance last for the indy boots. you give me more credit than i rightly deserve


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't see how anyone could get their regular size instead of sizing down like with the barrie. The heel is very wide on trubalance. It also depends on the type of sock you plan to wear. I don't wear very thick socks, but prefer a medium cotton sock like I wear with my Alden chukkas.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

maybe its because I'm between sizes that they seem to fit.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I got my regular size in the Indys, but often wear them with thicker socks since they're work boots. I'd go with your regular size and if they turn out a touch large you can always add a thin insole or wear thicker socks, but if they turn out too small...


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

that's true cardinals.
you know, i must say, that on a few pairs of my barrie last shoes (in which i do size down) one of the shoes is just a little snug sometimes. I do think that sizing regular on the indie, though, they do look just a little disproportionally long.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

For my first go, I bought my normal size in Barrie-lasted shoes and the Indy tru-balance last. Too darn big. Ended up selling them and going down half a size for the replacements. Fit great now.


----------



## Tremont 974 (Jul 16, 2008)

I wear size 11 on the Barrie last and size 11.5 in the other Alden lasts (including the Orvis Aviator boot on the Trubalance last). I wear a slightly thicker sock with the boot on the Trubalance last--it is a good fit.


----------



## Max875 (May 22, 2008)

I have been measured as size 9D on a Brannock device. For me, size 8.5D in both the Barrie and Trubalance lasts fit the best. I also live somewhat close to ShoeMart and had the opportunity to try on size 9D and 8E in both lasts.


----------



## stingray1381 (Apr 19, 2008)

I wear a 10.5E in a Crockett and Jones Hallam (equivalent to 11.5D US sizing), and I have a pair of Indy Boots in 11.0D. I notice that while they are comfortable, the tongue shifts to the outside of my shoes considerably. I don't think my Indy's are too big. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, surprising answers here.
I'm an 11D on the device and in most shoes, but I was swimming in 11D indys even with thickish socks.


edit: they were ones from leather sole though, maybe on a different last.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

I wear the same size in Barrie and Trubalance, which is 9EEE. I have some 9.5 E shoes in the Barrie last, but I find them to be less comfortable. They are tight laterally.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

The "size down" on the Barrie last seems to be a common occurrence. I was measured at the Alden Store in Washington DC and wear a 10.5D in the Barrie and an 11D in the Leydon, Van and other Alden lasts. The toe shape differs between the lasts, but I've found the arch measure to be pretty consistent among Aldens.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I sized down a half size. I'm wearing them now and they're a bit loose because I'm wearing normal thickness athletic socks. Not uncomfortably loose, but loose.


----------



## Realalefan (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a 10.5 E with most AE lasts and sized down to 10 E for my Indys. They fit fine.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

9D Barrie and Trubalance, 9.5D Leydon, ect...


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Realalefan said:


> I'm a 10.5 E with most AE lasts and sized down to 10 E for my Indys. They fit fine.


Same with me.


----------

